# 1st attempt at a soaring eagle



## dzklrz (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is an eagle I did last week. About 5 1/2 feet tall. It is made from Hemlock.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 24, 2011)

Heres your pictures..................











Very Nice!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like you've definitely got the knack for em. Here's a link to some of my bird's.

Chainsaw Maniac - Birds​


How long have you been carving?


----------



## dzklrz (Feb 24, 2011)

Ive been carving for about a month now, I really love doing it.


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you trying to sell them yet? Keep up the good work


----------



## dzklrz (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to start selling them for some extra cash. It sure is rewarding either way.


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 25, 2011)

Its nice to pay for the "habit". Finishes will start to eat your bank acccount quickly. Not to mention my wife started to get on me cause she thought the yard was starting to look like some kind of "woodhenge". They even help pay for some of my CAD.


----------



## brnchbrkr (May 15, 2011)

Nice Eagle!


----------

